# [FIX]Fix for Android applications not installing/starting in Windows 10 Mobile 10536



## alb3530 (Sep 15, 2015)

Since Windows 10 Mobile 10536,  it's not possible to both run or install Android applications.

However, with the new tools in the attachment "WindowsBridge.7z", it's now possible to do that again.


Steps:

1 - Extract (using latest WinRAR or 7zip, for example) the contents of the attachment somewhere;

2 - Copy everything from the extracted "Tools" folder to the folder where you currently have the wconnect tool;

3 - In your phone, go to developer settings, enable "Device discovery", and  choose "Unpair all" to remove previous pairing info;

4 - In your PC, make sure no process called "wconnectsrv" is running (use Windows Task Manager), and then use the new wconnect tool, and pair the phone again;

4 - In your phone, uninstall current Android applications;

5 - Reinstall them using the new wconnect tool, in the same way you did before;

Troubleshooting:

This method *only* enables installation with proper registering of Android apps.
If the application opens showing at least one screen, but crashes somewhere else, it's related to the Android Subsystem.


When trying to install an application, adb could return [DELETING_EXISTING_APPLICATIONDATA_STORE_FAILED] .
In that case, restart the phone, and try again


Best regards


----------



## soad26 (Sep 15, 2015)

And here comes our hero


----------



## theitay (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks! trying now.

Edit: autodiscovery doesn't work.. 
Another edit: After a few more tries it works, but no keyboard in the app.


----------



## manmad (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks! This worked for me!!

I did get stuck while installing on one app and now i am unable to uninstall or reinstall it. Not sure how to remove it, ill try more tomorow


----------



## zyxw-androidiani (Sep 15, 2015)

which lumia device are compatible ?? Can be used on lumia 640 ?


----------



## Tesseract83233 (Sep 16, 2015)

Keep gettting the error "Connection has been lost with WConnectSrv" while creating a new session :/

UPDATE: replaced the new "wconnectsrv.exe" with the old one and it works!


----------



## msenesi (Sep 16, 2015)

manmad said:


> Thanks! This worked for me!!
> 
> I did get stuck while installing on one app and now i am unable to uninstall or reinstall it. Not sure how to remove it, ill try more tomorow

Click to collapse



What apk were you trying to install? Could you share it? I will have a look at the uninstall/reinstall issue.


----------



## lrhage (Sep 16, 2015)

I tryied with the ppsspp emulator and it is not working, installation is ok, but after the "preparing" screen, it closes


----------



## alb3530 (Sep 16, 2015)

theitay said:


> ...Another edit: After a few more tries it works, but no keyboard in the app.

Click to collapse



Take a look here:
[HOWTO]Fix the "keyboard missing" problem for Android apps in Windows 10 Mobile 10512



manmad said:


> Thanks! This worked for me!!
> 
> I did get stuck while installing on one app and now i am unable to uninstall or reinstall it. Not sure how to remove it, ill try more tomorow

Click to collapse



What is the error message you receive?



lrhage said:


> I tried with the ppsspp emulator and it is not working, installation is ok, but after the "preparing" screen, it closes

Click to collapse



Have you tried any another application?



Best regards


----------



## Satirus (Sep 16, 2015)

F****** success!!! Brilliant!!!


----------



## yangm (Sep 16, 2015)

anybody got google apps on this build?


----------



## giabritsos (Sep 16, 2015)

Anybody tried on Lumia 640xl ?


----------



## brunolemos (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks, it works!

*But doesn't Project Astoria support lollipop apps? *
They show INSTALL_FAILED_OLDER_SDK error (e.g. Facebook Groups)

Couldn't install apps with API 21 or greater, only for api 19 (kit kat).


----------



## theitay (Sep 16, 2015)

alb3530 said:


> Take a look here:
> [HOWTO]Fix the "keyboard missing" problem for Android apps in Windows 10 Mobile 10512

Click to collapse



I installed it as you said but the keyboard still doesn't pop up


----------



## tzk223 (Sep 16, 2015)

I am using a Lumia 1020 on 10536.1004. I tried this method and all apps (tried Facebook, FB Messenger, FB Pages, Line, and aillis so far) crash at startup so far.


----------



## Kepavi (Sep 16, 2015)

brunolemos said:


> Thanks, it works!
> 
> *But doesn't Project Astoria support lollipop apps? *
> They show INSTALL_FAILED_OLDER_SDK error (e.g. Facebook Groups)
> ...

Click to collapse



You cant since WP has KitKat subsystem and therefore will not run apps with minsdk set to Lollipop...


----------



## AmGaD-SaLaH (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks , 
but even after using your method Apps don't work !! still


----------



## giabritsos (Sep 16, 2015)

What about Lumia 640 and xl devices?


----------



## Kepavi (Sep 16, 2015)

tzk223 said:


> I am using a Lumia 1020 on 10536.1004. I tried this method and all apps (tried Facebook, FB Messenger, FB Pages, Line, and aillis so far) crash at startup so far.

Click to collapse



Possibly because they all use Google play services which is bit tricky to push... There were some tools that were stripping Google play from apps, but by that functionality goes down as well...


----------



## BrokeBehavior (Sep 16, 2015)

Unfortunately, I seem to be stuck at the connection stage with "Error Code - 6."

Thus far, I've tried:

wconnect.exe usb

wconnect.exe usb PINCODE

wconnect.exe 192.168.X.XXX

wconnect.exe 192.168.X.XXX PINCODE

And it results in the same error each time. I'm wondering if one needs Windows 8.1 64-bit version in order to successfully connect. I'm running 32-bit. 

Anybody have any insight on this?  Willing to experiment! :good:


----------



## BlueTR (Sep 16, 2015)

Are new devices supported?
We really need to run android apps with 512mb of ram.


----------



## trytogetme (Sep 16, 2015)

> error: more than one device and emulator
> - waiting for device -
> error: protocol fault (status read)
> - waiting for device -
> error: protocol fault (status read)

Click to collapse



How can I choose the right phone? Mine shows two devices 


> * daemon started successfully *
> List of devices attached
> emulator-5554   device
> emulator-5556   device

Click to collapse


----------



## alb3530 (Sep 16, 2015)

tzk223 said:


> I am using a Lumia 1020 on 10536.1004. I tried this method and all apps (tried Facebook, FB Messenger, FB Pages, Line, and aillis so far) crash at startup so far.

Click to collapse



I use the same phone, and facebook doesn't crash, at least until the login form (i didn't login).

Try to restart the phone, and reinstall the app.



BrokeBehavior said:


> Unfortunately, I seem to be stuck at the connection stage with "Error Code - 6."
> 
> Thus far, I've tried:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wconnect and its server are 32-bit applications.

i believe they should work.



brunolemos said:


> Thanks, it works!
> 
> *But doesn't Project Astoria support lollipop apps? *
> They show INSTALL_FAILED_OLDER_SDK error (e.g. Facebook Groups)
> ...

Click to collapse



Only API 19 or below.



BlueTR said:


> Are new devices supported?
> We really need to run android apps with 512mb of ram.

Click to collapse



As far as i know, supported devices list remain as before: Unsupported phones remain unsupported.



trytogetme said:


> How can I choose the right phone? Mine shows two devices

Click to collapse



There should be another device (maybe a virtual one i.e. an emulator) running in your system.

Best regards


----------



## BrokeBehavior (Sep 16, 2015)

Update: I've managed to get the phone to pair? Maybe?

When I connect via IP, it seems to work to the stages where I can plop the APK file into Step #3. Unfortunately, it seems to hang here, and the green progress bar just revolves forever and never actually deploys the app.

And I've noticed that when the app claims to to be "paired," it's not actually confirmed on my 820.


----------



## manmad (Sep 16, 2015)

msenesi said:


> What apk were you trying to install? Could you share it? I will have a look at the uninstall/reinstall issue.

Click to collapse





alb3530 said:


> Take a look here:
> [HOWTO]Fix the "keyboard missing" problem for Android apps in Windows 10 Mobile 10512
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried this application: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apps.alenheart.gwtwo
It got stuck while installing (i waited for 15 minutes and it still didnt say success in the cmd) The app was visible in the app list but not on top with the recently installed apps.
The app has no icon and if i tap on it notting happens!
When i hold and press uninstall, i get a popup asking me to uninstall and if i press yes, notting happens.

I am not 100% sure, but i think it did have an icon in the beginning, but i restarted my phone several times and tried reinstalling and uninstalling the app and then the icon disappeared.


----------



## soad26 (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow! Microsoft improved on the android sub system on 10536. Before, fallout shelter has some minor graphical issue on 10512, but now, the graphical issue does not show anymore on 10536. This looks promising.


----------



## tzk223 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you for the responses!



Kepavi said:


> Possibly because they all use Google play services which is bit tricky to push... There were some tools that were stripping Google play from apps, but by that functionality goes down as well...

Click to collapse



Can you please recommend some apps that do not use Google Play services? I want to make sure that I'm installing the apps correctly.



alb3530 said:


> I use the same phone, and facebook doesn't crash, at least until the login form (i didn't login).
> 
> Try to restart the phone, and reinstall the app.

Click to collapse



I have restarted the phone (and even reset the phone) and it has the same behavior both times. When I restart the phones and launch Facebook for the first time, I get the "preparing to launch application" message (not exact wording because I don't have the message with me), and then crash before loading login screen.

What are some other apps that work for you?


----------



## Topogigi (Sep 16, 2015)

It works perfectly on my Lumia 830. Many thanks to you for helping me to solve a major issue with this build.


----------



## razr2312 (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a Lumia 635 rm-975 i updated to 10536.1004 and jailbreak the device with interop unlock capabilityes and edit the registry with custompfd the following routes: 
PhoneSOCVersion
PhoneMobileOperatorName 
PhoneManufactorModelName 
PhoneModelName

from a lumia 830 and i have the lastest version on wmconnect 201509032256.2 wich is compatible with 10536.1004 but i cant no install apk  give me the same error 14 any thougs or more ideas to install apk on lumia devices 512 mb ram


----------



## hack91 (Sep 16, 2015)

which device are supported in this version of project astoria ? lumia 720 is supported ? thanks in advance


----------



## Reyvini (Sep 16, 2015)

I could make apk stop saying that occupy the services of google, for it is installed but an old version because the Windows 10 mobile has android 4.4 not 5.0, and if you download Google services automatically be last for 5.0 but if they work checked, I install this com.google.android.gms-v7.8.99-(2134222-030)-7899030-Android-2.apk


----------



## tekgurl (Sep 17, 2015)

*Still not working*

Apps installing, but still won't open. I was using Jumbline2 with no problems prior to update to 10536. I would have never updated if I knew this!


----------



## XDRdaniel (Sep 17, 2015)

I noticed that too. On my l830 it started after the third launch. Keep trying.


----------



## Kepavi (Sep 17, 2015)

tzk223 said:


> Thank you for the responses!
> Can you please recommend some apps that do not use Google Play services? I want to make sure that I'm installing the apps correctly.

Click to collapse



To be honest, its little more complicated... Thing is, Google play services controls lots of stuff... From analytics, maps, to the Android wear. Each function that is using this class will be pretty much useless the way people are using Bridge for Android at the moment. However, good guy MSFT is working on its own implementation for Google Play services, so developers would be able to compile one APK for native Android systems, and at the same time by including MSFT implementation of Google Play services another APK that is targeted to run on Windows Mobile. And thats the real power of Astoria - not mindless pushing native Android APK files in hope that they will work. So, when building APK for Android you will use Google Play Services to make it work on Android, and at the same time, while compiling for Windows flavor, you will use MSFT implementation of the same, to provide functionality on Windows phones. Hope, you got what I mean.

In short, there was one tool (have no idea what its called, sorry, you will have to google it or search XDA) that was stripping references from APK files, making APK deploy-able and run-able on Windows Phones, but that basically mean that you will lost any functionality of APK that relies on Google Play Services (more or less).  

There are some threads about compatible apps, but I would really wait for devs of those apps to re-compile them for Bridges to see full functionality.

Hope it helps...

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------




tekgurl said:


> Apps installing, but still won't open. I was using Jumbline2 with no problems prior to update to 10536. I would have never updated if I knew this!

Click to collapse



Uninstall the app, and re-deploy with new wconnect... Old wconnect will not work with build 10536


----------



## alb3530 (Sep 17, 2015)

tekgurl said:


> Apps installing, but still won't open. I was using Jumbline2 with no problems prior to update to 10536. I would have never updated if I knew this!

Click to collapse



Does the application open?

Can you start other applications?

Are you getting some error message?

Best regards


----------



## nafilkz14 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Update 10536 build*

just want to confirm before i update to 10536 that after update does android apps stop working? do i need to uninstall apps then reinstall them i don't want to uninstall coc just confirm me...


----------



## hacky4real01 (Sep 17, 2015)

Android apps crashes after launch. Can anyone confirms again please help ?


----------



## AmGaD-SaLaH (Sep 18, 2015)

@hacky4real01 @tekgurl @XDRdaniel
Guys , I had the Crash Issues on my Lumia 
I Kinda made a Possible Fix for it 
Download and Give a try and feed back 

Instruction :  OLD
1- Extract the File after downloading 
2- Connect your Phone via USB 
3- Run this : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




4- Wait a bit , Then Enter your Pin 
5- Install Android Apps

---------------------------------------------------
*NEW*
* Download the Fixed version of APKTOWIN10M (Application used to Connect/Install Android apps)
From the Attachment Below
 * Uninstall the Older version from your pc 
* Run the App from the New shortcut on Desktop


----------



## XDRdaniel (Sep 18, 2015)

AmGaD-SaLaH said:


> @hacky4real01 @tekgurl @XDRdaniel
> Guys , I had the Crash Issues on my Lumia
> I Kinda made a Possible Fix for it
> Download and Give a try and feed back
> ...

Click to collapse



hmm.. this doesn't seem safe


----------



## finkey (Sep 18, 2015)

lumia 920. Old APKs refuse to come out. say I say yes to uninstall confirm but they stay in place. Tried to install over the top but sticks at adb black screen forever. Any help/comments appreciated.


----------



## AmGaD-SaLaH (Sep 18, 2015)

it's safe "False Positive "


----------



## bramdal (Sep 18, 2015)

any people using lumia 925 has succes with this ways? help me


----------



## BrokeBehavior (Sep 19, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> hmm.. this doesn't seem safe

Click to collapse



I'm trying to do this in a virtual machine, so I'll give it a whirl to see if it truly is the "false positive" he claims it to be.

Update: This file doesn't do anything. I'm still getting Error 6.


----------



## will3k14 (Sep 19, 2015)

That's a really good idea. Report back please.


----------



## bnwg (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks OP
I can confirm that the windowsbridge works as it is.  I can install apk with the tools.  
The apps that can be opened and run in 10512 can still be installed, opened and run in 10536 without crush.

I updated to 10536 from 10512 then performed hard reset.


----------



## ManIkWeet (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks, it's working great!

Except a few issues:

```
adb install apks/vodafone.apk
421 KB/s (8157801 bytes in 18.905s)
        pkg: /data/local/tmp/vodafone.apk
Failure [INTERNAL_AGENT_ERROR]
```
and

```
adb install apks/CarmageddonGVD.apk
failed to copy 'apks/CarmageddonGVD.apk' to '/data/local/tmp/CarmageddonGVD.apk': Permission denied
```

Any idea how to fix either of those two errors?

(Mostly the second one, as it has been persistent since the previous build)

Edit: Managed to fix the second issue by pushing the apk to /sdcard/ and using "pm install /sdcard/carmageddon.apk"


----------



## Kaantje (Sep 19, 2015)

*Doesnt work*

Hey people,
I've a lumia 1020 and if I try to sideload Casper or another app it "loads" with: "setting up" etc.. and thn crashes before its getting to 100% and than if I click again on that app is shows really fast and tiny in the upper left corner loading and than goes off, If i restart my phone it shows again setting up and does again the same.
I didnt have before this build sideloaded apps and yes i'm using the newest tool, can anybody help me please?

UPDATE: nevermind i'm so stupid, it was the older version of the sideloader.. wauw.


----------



## alansh546 (Sep 20, 2015)

*It's work for me*

It's work for me -Lumia 920.
By the way.  Could I share this message on my blogger?


----------



## Narciso Neto (Sep 20, 2015)

wconnect says that there's a m,isisng dll file on my PC


----------



## alb3530 (Sep 21, 2015)

ManIkWeet said:


> Thanks, it's working great!
> 
> Except a few issues:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried the pm install method on this one?

Best regards


----------



## ManIkWeet (Sep 21, 2015)

alb3530 said:


> Have you tried the pm install method on this one?
> 
> Best regards

Click to collapse



I did try that, exact same error (weird right?)


----------



## ian_m42 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks did it for me getting Candy Crush Soda working.

I installed it on build 10512 using APKToWin10M utility and since upgrading to 10536.104 it stopped working. Installing again with APKtoWin10M didn't do it.

So 
wconnect usb <code from phone>
Connect-viaUsb.exe
adb install <file..... .apk>

Done. Thank you very much.


----------



## AmGaD-SaLaH (Sep 22, 2015)

ian_m42 said:


> Thanks did it for me getting Candy Crush Soda working.
> 
> I installed it on build 10512 using APKToWin10M utility and since upgrading to 10536.104 it stopped working. Installing again with APKtoWin10M didn't do it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where u downloaded the Files from ? Astoria Files


----------



## ian_m42 (Sep 22, 2015)

AmGaD-SaLaH said:


> Where u downloaded the Files from ? Astoria Files

Click to collapse



If you use this think called Google you will find the programme you need. 

Install APKToWin10M, overwrite the installed files with the later versions from this thread and you are good to go.


----------



## AmGaD-SaLaH (Sep 22, 2015)

ian_m42 said:


> If you use this think called Google you will find the programme you need.
> 
> Install APKToWin10M, overwrite the installed files with the later versions from this thread and you are good to go.

Click to collapse



Thing* 
U said something about "Connect-Via-USB.exe 
I Guessed you Have used my version  , that's all Mr.GooGle
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62881890&postcount=38


----------



## ian_m42 (Sep 22, 2015)

AmGaD-SaLaH said:


> Thing*
> U said something about "Connect-Via-USB.exe
> I Guessed you Have used my version  , that's all Mr.GooGle
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62881890&postcount=38

Click to collapse



Yes I used that and various Android apps now work.


----------



## AmGaD-SaLaH (Sep 23, 2015)

ian_m42 said:


> Thanks did it for me getting Candy Crush Soda working.
> 
> I installed it on build 10512 using APKToWin10M utility and since upgrading to 10536.104 it stopped working. Installing again with APKtoWin10M didn't do it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now you can easily use the Fixed version of APKtoWin10m application 
Download: Here
Instruction : 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62881890&postcount=38


----------



## vk4421 (Sep 23, 2015)

*How to install*

How to install apk on build 10536 with WindowsBridge..? please reply...


----------



## bunny0007 (Sep 26, 2015)

Might look like since the latest Fast Insider configuration update on the phone Microsoft closed the  Android access.

Just restored my 1520 and getting error 14 no matter what i do


----------



## BixMan (Sep 27, 2015)

AmGaD-SaLaH said:


> @hacky4real01 @tekgurl @XDRdaniel
> Guys , I had the Crash Issues on my Lumia
> I Kinda made a Possible Fix for it
> Download and Give a try and feed back

Click to collapse




Hello, for me I have that:

Error 14

I have Lumia 930 with build 10536.1004


----------



## gunjeetgandhi (Sep 29, 2015)

*Not Working*

ITS NOT WORKING for lumia 920 with build 10536 its showing error 14. saying to check for the list of supported device. But 920 is in the list.






alb3530 said:


> Since Windows 10 Mobile 10536,  it's not possible to both run or install Android applications.
> 
> However, with the new tools in the attachment "WindowsBridge.7z", it's now possible to do that again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## djdevil8 (Sep 30, 2015)

*nokia lumia icon*

Hey i have a nokia lumia icon (929) (and i am on build 10536) and that is a supported device but i still keep getting error code 14. can anyone help?


----------



## tuktuk0301 (Sep 30, 2015)

i am on build 10536.1004 with lumia 820..

still get error code 14

it says -- there was a problem booting the windows bridge for android platform on the windows device


----------



## snickler (Sep 30, 2015)

Everyone having this issue, try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/guide-deploying-astoria-packages-t3214481. 

Most likely you've either hard reset or upgraded from wp8.1. Microsoft took the Astoria wim out of the latest updates.


----------



## BixMan (Oct 1, 2015)

AmGaD-SaLaH said:


> @hacky4real01 @tekgurl @XDRdaniel
> Guys , I had the Crash Issues on my Lumia
> I Kinda made a Possible Fix for it
> Download and Give a try and feed back
> ...

Click to collapse





snickler said:


> Everyone having this issue, try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/guide-deploying-astoria-packages-t3214481.
> 
> Most likely you've either hard reset or upgraded from wp8.1. Microsoft took the Astoria wim out of the latest updates.

Click to collapse



Thanks, it's okay


----------



## AmGaD-SaLaH (Oct 2, 2015)

I think Microsoft blocked installing android apps with the latest update


----------



## mahmoud.facebook (Oct 2, 2015)

*help*

Hey guys I have problems first I have windows mobile 10 and windows pc 7 when I set-up dat program I get ip over usb transport please heeeelp


----------



## Diegaco (Oct 2, 2015)

snickler said:


> Everyone having this issue, try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/guide-deploying-astoria-packages-t3214481.
> 
> Most likely you've either hard reset or upgraded from wp8.1. Microsoft took the Astoria wim out of the latest updates.

Click to collapse



Using this method, now I can install APK's on my lumia 532! Thanks!!


----------



## snickler (Oct 3, 2015)

Diegaco said:


> Using this method, now I can install APK's on my lumia 532! Thanks!!

Click to collapse



Right on!


----------



## Opus Dei (Jan 3, 2016)

http://winphonehub.org/news-leaks/m...-astoria-android-app-bridge-is-not-ready-yet/


----------



## snickler (Jan 6, 2016)

Opus Dei said:


> http://winphonehub.org/news-leaks/microsoft-confirms-project-astoria-android-app-bridge-is-not-ready-yet/

Click to collapse



This is old news. Astoria is most likely dead.


----------



## LeoLucas (Jan 13, 2016)

*Download doesn't work*

All the archives in the zip have "0kb" when I download and open it. Someone can help me?

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 AM ----------




alb3530 said:


> Since Windows 10 Mobile 10536,  it's not possible to both run or install Android applications.
> 
> However, with the new tools in the attachment "WindowsBridge.7z", it's now possible to do that again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





The archives on the zip don't work, nothing work... Someone can help me?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 13, 2016)

LeoLucas said:


> The archives on the zip don't work, nothing work... Someone can help me?

Click to collapse



i help you with few words: project astoria is dead, forget it... stop recycling old topics.


----------



## Juetta (Jan 14, 2016)

*Build 10586*



alb3530 said:


> Since Windows 10 Mobile 10536,  it's not possible to both run or install Android applications.
> 
> However, with the new tools in the attachment "WindowsBridge.7z", it's now possible to do that again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there any possibility of this working on build 10586, in which the astoria platform is missing?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 14, 2016)

DEAD mena dead... mods please close thread because lazy people not read....


----------



## Juetta (Jan 14, 2016)

dxdy said:


> DEAD mena dead... mods please close thread because lazy people not read....

Click to collapse



Thank you for replying to my question, I did read all of this and see that it continually says that astoria project is dead,  I am anything but lazy. Project Astoria aside, my question is this, is there anyone, anywhere who can help me figure out how to get two apps on my windows phone that are only in the android and IOS formats. Is this completely impossible and undo-able, because I dislike any phone except Windows. Please be polite when answering  Thank you so much!!


----------



## w.bogdan (Jan 15, 2016)

Is there an official statement for Astoria being "dead"? The page Windows Bridge for Android is still up https://dev.windows.com/en-us/bridges/android


----------



## E4est (Jan 15, 2016)

It's dead. That means that there are no Android files in Windows 10 Mobile anymore. It's not capable of running apk files anymore, nothing will help. Until Microsoft doesn't add Android Runtime files to the system again, any of this won't work.
Did I make it clear enough?

I know, the bridge is still on their page, but it's not in 10586.


----------



## w.bogdan (Jan 15, 2016)

E4est said:


> It's dead..... Did I make it clear enough?

Click to collapse



Yes, it's clear. There is no official statement, just your guess. Look here for other more informed guesses: Microsoft's iOS bridge to Windows 10 is moving forward http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsofts-ios-bridge-to-windows-10-is-moving-forward/
"Microsoft officials are remaining mum about the status of its "Astoria" bridge for bringing Android apps to Windows 10. (Word is plans for that bridge may have been scuttled.) But it looks like it's full steam ahead with the iOS bridge, codenamed "Islandwood.""


----------



## snickler (Jan 15, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Yes, it's clear. There is no official statement, just your guess. Look here for other more informed guesses: Microsoft's iOS bridge to Windows 10 is moving forward http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsofts-ios-bridge-to-windows-10-is-moving-forward/
> "Microsoft officials are remaining mum about the status of its "Astoria" bridge for bringing Android apps to Windows 10. (Word is plans for that bridge may have been scuttled.) But it looks like it's full steam ahead with the iOS bridge, codenamed "Islandwood.""

Click to collapse



Because they want iOS developers to port their apps over to Universal apps. The difference between Astoria and Islandwood is that Astoria relies on emulation of Android apps via Hyper-V, whereas Islandwood requires developers to port their XCode projects into Visual Studio and recompile them. 

As what was noted earlier, we can't get Astoria apps installed at the moment. Until the Astoria project is back on the road, this thread will be closed since nothing past 10536 is able to run Android apps.


----------

